# White box on desktop



## ksea29 (Feb 28, 2000)

Hi, I tried to find something similar in previous question did not have any luck sorry. Ok You know when u look for a page on the internet and says Action Cancled refresh Etc, well I have a small box just like that like half the page got left on my desktop and it won't go a way I tried using new screen backround, restarting, new wallpaper and nothing will get rid of it, if I right click on it I only get the option to copy no delete or anything. Thanks for any help this is a great site!!! O Win98 Explorer My email is changed Don't see were to change it, its [email protected] Thanks again


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

I've never heard of this before but then again there's lots I haven't heard of.

Do you have any programs running in the background such as anti-virus or Norton System Doctor? If so try disabling them and see what happens.

You could try restoring your registry to a time before the problem started if it's been only a few days or so. Keep pressing F8 at startup. When the menu pops up select the option for command prompt only. Or restart in ms-dos mode. When you're at the prompt type *scanreg /restore* (there's a space between the g and /) and pick a date on the list that predates the problem.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Also try the steps under periodic hard drive maintenance in Article III of TSG's April Newsletter

To fix your email address, just click on the "profile" link under the New Post button, upper-right of the screen.


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

Yeah try whats in that newsletter first. Also clear your temp internet files and history folder and unused cookies. (tools--internet options--clear history button--delete files button.)

[This message has been edited by Kento (edited 11-22-2000).]


----------

